# Advice appreciated



## hkk1970 (Dec 1, 2014)

Hi, harry has got a nasty cough and cold and last friday was spent in the 
20's with ketones, didnt help that we had a blockage on his pump straight after breakfast, so didnt know if it was the illness or the blockage. Since then he has been between 7 - 15 . with numerous corrections and temporary basals going on too. I have kept him off school today, but am wondering what to do tomorrow if he is still on the higher side, am a bit worried to up his basal as he may drop too low. The school are not up to speed on the working of the pump. I still go in at lunchtime to assist with the insulin delivery. They are fine with blood testing.

Any advice?
thanks
Helen


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Dec 1, 2014)

No first hand experience but I think I would be keeping him off for one more day just to make sure......

And then I think continuing to go in at lunch to do some tweaking would be wise after that until things are back to normal......


----------



## Sally71 (Dec 1, 2014)

Presumably the school know how to deal with hypos?

In which case no need to panic about him going low, they will deal with it.  My daughter needs much less basal when at school though, if he's well enough to go then his BGs will probably start to come down again anyway as soon as he's moving around again.  So if he's well enough to go to school tomorrow I'd probably just put him on his normal school basal and see what happens. Or perhaps put him on a slightly higher than usual tbr but not as high as you have been doing. If you are going into school anyway at lunchtime then you can review it then.

I have just had the same situation with my daughter, she was high for a few days, came down again once she started to move around again over the weekend and went back to school today.  I forgot to change her basal back to the school one so it was higher than normal, she did have a couple of lows (oops!) but only 3.9s luckily so could have been worse!


----------



## HOBIE (Dec 1, 2014)

Good luck Helen. I think only you will be able to make that choice. See what his bloods are like in the next few hours & they may calm down.


----------



## hkk1970 (Dec 1, 2014)

Hi, thanks for your replies. Yes the school know how to deal with hypo s.. After corrections all day still 16 at tea, and 13 just now. He is well in himself, in fact he is rather hyperactive!!!! So, will send him to school tomorrow, with a 10% temp basal and see what he is at dinner. He needs to go back to school, he's driving me nuts!!!


----------

